# Finding a Job in IT- Difficult



## Vaneshree (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I am an IT professional with 3.5 years of experience as a Business Analyst and Project Coordinator.
I have recently migrated to Australia on PR and have been looking for a job for almost 2 months now. I must have applied to like 50-60 jobs but I have not obtained a single call or an interview. Is this normal? I appreciate any input or suggestion that can help me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

50-60 not that much. To get my current job I applied to every job in my field on SEEK for 4 months (over 150)


----------



## Vaneshree (Feb 16, 2015)

thanks for your input, so I think it will take a while to land up with a job. But I am not even getting calls for an interview, is this normal?


----------



## xxx (Oct 30, 2014)

Are you following up with the consultant regarding job status? How about your resume? Are you modifying it as per JD?


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

Vaneshree said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am an IT professional with 3.5 years of experience as a Business Analyst and Project Coordinator.
> I have recently migrated to Australia on PR and have been looking for a job for almost 2 months now. I must have applied to like 50-60 jobs but I have not obtained a single call or an interview. Is this normal? I appreciate any input or suggestion that can help me.
> ...


3.5 years of experience on a project coordinator role sounds a problem to me. 
Team Lead, Project Lead, Module Lead, Group Lead, Project coordinator, Defect coordinator, BI consultant , etc are good in India. When you mention such role in Australia market getting a job becomes difficult. 
Australia job market is good for technical job what I mean is .Net, PHP, Java, Automation Testing, BI developer, etc.
Don't loose your hope keep on trying. Upgrade your skills ... Good Luck


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

Where are you and where are you looking for interviews?
try IBM - United States, www.flexjobs.com and Monster Jobs - Job Search, Career Advice & Hiring Resources | Monster.com too


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> 3.5 years of experience on a project coordinator role sounds a problem to me.
> Team Lead, Project Lead, Module Lead, Group Lead, Project coordinator, Defect coordinator, BI consultant , etc are good in India. When you mention such role in Australia market getting a job becomes difficult.
> Australia job market is good for technical job what I mean is .Net, PHP, Java, Automation Testing, BI developer, etc.
> Don't loose your hope keep on trying. Upgrade your skills ... Good Luck


Hi,

Is this only good for technical people, there are many BA applying for PR who might not be technical guys.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Vaneshree said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am an IT professional with 3.5 years of experience as a Business Analyst and Project Coordinator.
> I have recently migrated to Australia on PR and have been looking for a job for almost 2 months now. I must have applied to like 50-60 jobs but I have not obtained a single call or an interview. Is this normal? I appreciate any input or suggestion that can help me.
> ...


Hi Vaneshree,

See if this helps you http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/738954-scoring-job-migrant-daily-tips.html

You may also connect with them to see if they can offer any advise. What is your domain expertise for BA?

Good luck on your job search.


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

i agree with wolfskin. They look at your "Technical" capabilities first. Project co ordinator with 3.5 Yrs, i dont think this works easily.


----------



## shorefisher (Nov 11, 2014)

Come on guys, I really don't respect about speculation...I give value to experience rather than speculation. Many positions I have seen for Business Analyst and as per the Australia IT census, BA is one of the best job with huge demand. They are the people who will be hired for project which is in planning stage, inscope and also some of which might get descoped over a period of time ....

But definitely demand is there, your current issue could be because we are approaching towards the year end....All the best Vaneshree....


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

shorefisher said:


> Come on guys, I really don't respect about speculation...I give value to experience rather than speculation. Many positions I have seen for Business Analyst and as per the Australia IT census, BA is one of the best job with huge demand. They are the people who will be hired for project which is in planning stage, inscope and also some of which might get descoped over a period of time ....
> 
> But definitely demand is there, your current issue could be because we are approaching towards the year end....All the best Vaneshree....


Why it sounds a speculation to you, inspite of having a live example here. No one is saying that there are "zero" jobs for BA out there. Logically thinking a project needs maximum of 1 or 2 or at max 3 BA for the entire lifecycle where as number of developers/ testers needed are more. Don't take my words as a demotivating factor.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

shorefisher said:


> Come on guys, I really don't respect about speculation...I give value to experience rather than speculation. Many positions I have seen for Business Analyst and as per the Australia IT census, BA is one of the best job with huge demand. They are the people who will be hired for project which is in planning stage, inscope and also some of which might get descoped over a period of time ....
> 
> But definitely demand is there, your current issue could be because we are approaching towards the year end....All the best Vaneshree....


After spending 4 years in oz i dont think your assessment matches with actual ground reality. BA and PM roles are hard nut to crack. Labour is very expensive here and companies cant afford to have multiple BA's unlike in other developing nations....


----------



## Vaneshree (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you all for your inputs. I am currently in Melbourne Vic and applying everywhere in the country to find one. I stopped following up with the consultants because all they would say to me was that they will call me back and nobody ever calls back. But maybe as one of the posts said I will have to keep following up with the consultant. BTW, if this is the case because its the year end then I think it will take me a very long time to end up with a suitable job.
Thank you all once again. After all these posts I feel a little more confident that I will find one.

Vaneshree


----------



## xxx (Oct 30, 2014)

As per my experience thats the key.. dont expect consultant to give you a call.. they receive hundreds of applications for every opportunity and will only call if their filtering software shortlisted you.. thats y its very important to modify your profile wrt to each job application. I got the job as the result of my followup with the consultant... they usually spend a day or two for each opportunity .. its very imp to keep in contact with them regularly.. 



Vaneshree said:


> Thank you all for your inputs. I am currently in Melbourne Vic and applying everywhere in the country to find one. I stopped following up with the consultants because all they would say to me was that they will call me back and nobody ever calls back. But maybe as one of the posts said I will have to keep following up with the consultant. BTW, if this is the case because its the year end then I think it will take me a very long time to end up with a suitable job.
> Thank you all once again. After all these posts I feel a little more confident that I will find one.
> 
> Vaneshree


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

As a Software Engineer who lives in Australia.

There are more BA jobs than Software Engineer jobs. Software Engineering is a decreasing and offshoring field in Australia whereas BAs are increasing due to offshoring more and more projects.


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

From my observation over the past 2 months, for BA/ PM role, no. of years of experience also matters. Most people who have got interviews/job offer have 10+ years of experience and they are ready to work at the same salary as a fresher/ 5 years of experience person.( excluding some exceptions of course)
More value at same price, what would you choose?
There might be less software engg jobs, but cracking a BA/PM job is tough as you need to have excellent communication skills ( as per 'Aussie' standard) and stakeholder management skills ( this is asked by almost everybody) in addition to your technical skills!
So brace yourself and be ready. With perseverance, you will get it!


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Analyst23 said:


> From my observation over the past 2 months, for BA/ PM role, no. of years of experience also matters. Most people who have got interviews/job offer have 10+ years of experience and they are ready to work at the same salary as a fresher/ 5 years of experience person.( excluding some exceptions of course)
> More value at same price, what would you choose?
> There might be less software engg jobs, but cracking a BA/PM job is tough as you need to have excellent communication skills ( as per 'Aussie' standard) and stakeholder management skills ( this is asked by almost everybody) in addition to your technical skills!
> So brace yourself and be ready. With perseverance, you will get it!


Dear friend Analyst123,

Have you managed to get a job? Best wishes and good luck.

Do share you experience.


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

My friend had to wait for 4 months to get BA jobs, till that time he had to work as kitchen hand in various restaurants in Melbourne.


----------



## pdspot (Nov 8, 2015)

Hey guys,

I have completed Bachelor of Science in Computer Science and Information Technology (BScCSIT, 4 year degree) from Tribhuvan University, Nepal. I have no clear idea for what occupation I can apply listed in Occupation list in SkillSelect , I think I am eligible to apply for the following occupations:

1) 2611 - ICT Business and Systems Analysts
2) 2613 - Software and Applications Programmers
3) 2631 - Computer Network Professionals

NOW, so many question arises in my mind,

I have no idea which of them is more applicable for me? And regarding the degree I achieved I have no any sort of licence (like engineer one get it through engineering council). In this case what should I do? And how can I check whether my university and degree is accredit by Australian visa granting agency or not?

Please guide me how can I apply for a Skilled Independent Visa (subclass 189 or 190) in this situation. Till now I didn't go through any consultancy or agent, I believe you guys here in expatforum are equally experienced and have more knowledge about real problem. I expect and wait for your response here, which will be highly appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Panch Dev


----------



## Saisakahi (Jul 28, 2015)

I have applied for Aus PR too and currently I m working in US with 10 years of IT experience. The market here is way better .U will easily get a job via consultancy as a contractor.The will call you daily if u have a valid visa. You might not get a full time job but a part time jobs r plenty n in all IT field. My technical skill is niche I am a IBM BPM developer and I hardly see any job openings. I am wondering if I did a mistake of applying to AuZ instead I should have opted for canada? I know I m very late to realize that but wanted to put my views as might help others.


----------



## Vaneshree (Feb 16, 2015)

Hello pdspot,

Have you just completed your degree? Because the assessment done by ICT will require minimum of 2 years experience in the field of IT. It can by BA, PM, Development, Testing etc. If you don't have experience then I don't think you are eligible for an assessment. Only if your assessment is positive, you can proceed further on submitting your EOI.


----------

